# Faster Connection: AT&T Vs. T-Mobile



## Amie (Feb 23, 2008)

Which ISP will make my Internet experience zippier?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 24, 2008)

Depends where you live.


----------



## Amie (Mar 2, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> Depends where you live.



How so?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 2, 2008)

Depends on where you live - well, where you use your internet service. Performance can vary even in the same community, so it's tough to provide an assessment of service performance from someone who may have no knowledge about the services that are available in your area. You may be able to ask in your local area with others who use those wireless services...


----------



## Kees Buijs (Mar 4, 2008)

Amie said:


> How so?



Performance is partly depending on the distance between your house and the phone centre 9for adsl ofcourse). If they offer 20mbit, you may get that at close distance (less than 1 km, but at 2 km distance, it might drop to e.g. 10mbit or less.

Speed is usual the same for all providers , but pricing, stability and support do differ usual. And not all providers service all areas equally.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## Amie (Mar 7, 2008)

Since I'm very centrally located in a major city, I'm pretty sure there are numerous locations of both providers surrounding me. So, in the case of equal distance, which one would be faster?


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 7, 2008)

Amie said:


> Since I'm very centrally located in a major city, I'm pretty sure there are numerous locations of both providers surrounding me. So, in the case of equal distance, which one would be faster?


It depends on where you live. If you want a serious answer, then answer you get will _not_ be both serious and accurate given the information you provided.

The most accurate answer will depend on your address. You will do well to examine the coverage maps of each provider for the types of service that they offer where you live, drive, walk, and work.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 8, 2008)

Amie said:


> How so?



Just ask some of YOUR geeky neighbors. They will know the area offerings for high speed the best. 

It really depends on the cell tower locations from each company in your area.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 8, 2008)

How do you plan on connecting to the internet?  AT&T offers DSL for the home, but I don't know about T-Mobile -- do they only offer mobile internet services, or can they install DSL or some other internet service in your home as well?

Also, I'm sure each provider offers different tiers of service as well... where I live, you can get AT&T DSL in 1.5Mbit, 3.0Mbit, and 6.0Mbit downstream services.  Obviously, the higher the number, the faster the internet connection... so saying "AT&T" doesn't give any clue as to how fast their internet is, since they more than likely offer different speed services that you can choose from.

I like AT&T DSL.  I have 3.0Mbit DSL service and it's flawless.  It's fast enough for my needs.  I had 6.0Mbit DSL service at one point, but due to moving, they didn't offer that speed service in my new area (just like what others have been saying in this thread -- _exactly_ where you live makes a HUGE difference in what services you can get).

In short, it's really not WHO you choose to go with, but which tier/speed service plan you choose from the provider.  If AT&T and T-Mobile both offered 6.0Mbit DSL service, it really doesn't matter which provider I choose -- they're both the same relative speed.

At any rate, I feel I've gone on a rant about home-based internet services, and you're probably looking for mobile-based internet services.  In that case, it would be prudent to call each provider and ask what their transfer rate is for their mobile-based internet services.  Whichever one tells you the higher number is the winner.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 8, 2008)

Amie - you have a simple question that does not have a simple answer, especially from someone that does not live in your area. If you have two high-speed providers, and assuming that all variables (distance, speed of service, type of service, etc) are equal (and they won't _be_ equal), then both services can have similar performance. Which service will be faster? Depends on where you live.  
Ask someone local to you. Find someone who has recent experience with both services. I think you will find that you will get varying responses. Internet service has too many variables to come up with a factual answer from someone who doesn't live in your area.
So, as others continue to answer - depends on where you live.
Go with FIOS if it is available in your area.


----------

